# Will they find a cure for marijuana induced depersonalization?



## bouquet (Oct 7, 2017)

So if marijuana is causing/triggering, however you might want to call it- depersonalization, will they find a cure for this within the drug itself perhaps when it is legalized you think? Will they be able to reverse its effects on the adult brain someday? Just some thoughts in my head...


----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

Nobody really knows!


----------



## Broken (Jan 1, 2017)

Just had a little google and found this study that says the aversive effects of THC are perhaps down to the kappa opioid system (just rats though):

http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0091305717304409

This is a theory that has been believed by a few people for some time. Kappa opioid receptors (KOR's) are upregulated in trauma and also activated by salvia divinorum. When activated they cause people to have out of body experiences, believing they are a piece of furniture and having scary memories and fears come up (no fun by the sounds of it!).. but people also have incredible experiences so it is a very odd drug, some absolutely love it, others have it and say they will NEVER take it again. But of all the drugs out there, if I were to pick one that mimics DPD symptoms it would be this- so the theory of upregulated KOR's being related to DPD fits.

I have found studies before that associate THC/CBD with the kappa system. I have tried CBD oil to some benefit but you need HUGE doses really that just aren't financially attainable at the minute.

I am trying salvia divinorum in sensible, small, medicinal doses at the moment ( I am not recommending anybody else try this! ). It is high risk, but as I say I am not 'tripping' on this stuff. The theory is that salvinorin A is a kappa agonist, that will then down regulate receptors. I chew it and do not some it. I have to say that it seems to be having a really positive effect. Things really appear vividly colourful for a few days after and more 3d.. I have a plant and can't take a lot at the moment sadly anyway. I feel I need a slightly bigger dose than what I get now.. I would want to take enough to start to feel the effects and then stop.

P.s. I liken my DPD to 'being high all the time'... the problem is I didn't know that this feeling isn't the normal 'being high' feeling as everybody else has


----------



## TDX (Jul 12, 2014)

> will they find a cure for this within the drug itself perhaps when it is legalized you think?


A cure: Probably not. A drug that could temporarily relieve symptoms: Might be possible with some research efforts, as there are already some candidates, like kappa-opioid-antagonists. Legalization of Cannabis could "help", because if Cannabis-abuse becomes widespread there will be more patients with Cannabis-induced depersonalization disorder, making it less invisible.


----------



## forestx5 (Aug 29, 2008)

Ithinktheywillfindacureforpeanutallergiesandbeestingallergiesfirst.sorryaboutmylackofspaces.thiswebsitedoesthattomeforsomereason.lolthebrainisvery,very,complicated.

I had hopes during the 1990s "Decade of the Brain". If you weren't around, neuro scientists asked for funding to intensify brain research for a decade. In return, the promised to

unlock some of the brains secrets and answer some long standing questions. They got the funding, but couldn't deliver on their promises. Turns out, the brain is more complicated

than it appears at 1st glance. In 45 years of needing, and hoping for understanding and treatment of psychiatric illness, I have seen very little progress. Treatment advances

consisted of SSRIs and less toxic anti-psychotics. (Hoo-ray).


----------



## bouquet (Oct 7, 2017)

Some researchers will know someday soon, I just know it and believe in it 



Broken said:


> Just had a little google and found this study that says the aversive effects of THC are perhaps down to the kappa opioid system (just rats though):
> 
> http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0091305717304409
> 
> ...


That's an interesting study, actually I have been looking into studies very recently, so thank you very much for sharing these information!! I was also thinking whether there are studies on CBD oil regarding the effects of marıjuana on the brain can be reversed, which makes sense- and then I found just another study which gave me hope!!

https://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2017/09/170912134809.htm

I never heard about salvia divinorum...how long have you been using it? Let us know how it goes please!


----------



## bouquet (Oct 7, 2017)

TDX said:


> A cure: Probably not. A drug that could temporarily relieve symptoms: Might be possible with some research efforts, as there are already some candidates, like kappa-opioid-antagonists. Legalization of Cannabis could "help", because if Cannabis-abuse becomes widespread there will be more patients with Cannabis-induced depersonalization disorder, making it less invisible.


Noooo, there will be a cure at some point I think  I mean in an era where scientists believe that they may even reverse autism...why not DP, right? I believe upcoming advanced MRI technology will also play a huge role in determining the basis of these disorders, which can then pave the way to a cure 

I CAN'T WAIT for marijuana to be legalized, that president of the US truly makes me angry with all the efforts to stop legalization movement, it MUST be legalized when there are so many scientists waiting to study this drug through adequate funding...I also think it will be a more 'visible' disorder indeed when it's more widespread, hope more people talk about their stories as not everyone feels confident or brave enough to share them even through the internet.


----------



## Anonymous777 (Mar 15, 2018)

Broken said:


> Just had a little google and found this study that says the aversive effects of THC are perhaps down to the kappa opioid system (just rats though):
> 
> http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0091305717304409
> 
> ...


I will never try again.


----------



## DPFighter (Apr 8, 2013)

Broken said:


> Just had a little google and found this study that says the aversive effects of THC are perhaps down to the kappa opioid system (just rats though):
> 
> http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0091305717304409
> 
> ...


This is very interesting thanks for posting. You must know about the naltrexone/naxalone studies for dpd? What you wrote here about trauma causing an upregulation of the kappa opioid receptors and how THC/CBD associate with the kappa system is finally making some sense to me of why some dpd patients respond to kappa opiod antagonist meds.


----------

